# كيف تقاس سرعة الطائرة ؟



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



عداد سرعة الطائرة AIRSPEED INDICATOR


بغض النظر على من هم في معترك مجال الطيران .. أحببت أن اعطي فكرة على كيفية عرض قيمة السرعة للطائرة .. نعلم أن للسيارة سلك دوار يصل بين عداد قراءة السرعة ومغير السرعات " GEAR BOX " . ولكن الطائرة هل هي بنفس الطريقة ؟ .. طبعاً الجواب لا .. لنفترض وهي على الأرض لها سلك دوار متصل بأحد العجلات .. بعد إقلاعها وتوقف الإطارات على الدوران أكيد سنرى أن عداد السرعة يقرأ صفر .. لهذا ما الطريقة التي من خلالها نتمكن من قراءة السرعة باستمرار سواء كانت الطائرة متسارعة على الأرض أو أثناء الطيران في الجو ؟ 

نلاحظ دائماً على جانبي مقدمة الطائرة أو أعلاها في بعض الطائرات القديمة نسبياً جسم صغير بعض الشيء بارز ومتجه إلى الأمام وهو على شكل انبوب معدني ويطلق عليه أسم pitot tube .. وكذلك نجد فتحة صغيرة على نفس جانبي الطائرة وهي غير بارزة أطلاقاً ويطلق عليها أسم static port هذان المصدران عن طريقهما يتمكن الطاقم من قراءة سرعة الطائرة !!


أحد الأعضاء يقول كلام جميل جداً .. ولكن كيف يتم ذلك ؟

آها سؤال في محله .. الإجابة :


يتم ذلك من خلال دخول الهواء ram air pressure من الأنبوب pitot tube المذكور أعلاه ومقارنته مع الهواء الساكن static air pressure والذي مصدره static port , كل ما كان الفرق أكبر كانت السرعة أعلى , ويتم قراءة ذلك في عداد السرعة كــ I A S " Indicated Air Speed " .


ومن هنا تنتج لنا عدة نمادج من سرعة الطائرة بالنسبة إلى الهواء سنتطرق لها لاحقاً بعون الله .

للهواء الداخل من الــ pitot tube عدة أسماء من ضمنها impact, ram, or dynamic pressure 


airspeed.jpg

وبما إننا ذكرنا الــ static air pressure فهي تسمى أيضاً بــ ambient pressure ومن مهامها هي فقط التعامل مع جهازي الــ Altimeter و V S I " Vertical Speed Indicator " .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يناير 2008)

الأخ م.المصري .

تحية طيبة .

جزيل الشكر والتقدير لطرحك الجميل والمشوّق .

Pitot Tube او انبوب بيتوت كما عرفناه لقياس سرع جريان الموائع .

وهنا له الدور الفاعل في قياس سرعة الطائرة كما له الدور الفاعل في قياس سرعة جريان الأنهار .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

اهلا اهلا مشرفنا الفاضل ...... شكري محمد نوري

نورت الموضوع و قسم الطيران 

بالفعل البيتوت تيوب لها اهمية ضخمه في الطائرات و كذلك الصواريخ ... لمعرفة السرعه 

كما تعمل ايضا كمتحكم للأنظمة الداخلية التي يرتبط عملها بسرعة المركبه 

مره اخري ...... احلي التحيات مشرفنا الفاضل


----------



## سبع الليل (2 يناير 2008)

*موضوع جميل جداً أخي م.المصري وبارك الله فيك لما تقدم من مواضيع شيقة ومفيدة للمنتدى 

تقبل تحياتي أخوك سبع الليل *


----------



## م المصري (2 يناير 2008)

بل مرور شرف لنا اخي الفاضل و يزيد الموضوع قيمه 
و اهلا و سهلا بك في قسم الطيران 
احلي التحيات


----------



## karim01 (3 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل جداً و شكرا لك اجمل التحيات:7:


----------



## م المصري (4 يناير 2008)

karim01 قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً و شكرا لك اجمل التحيات:7:


 
الجميل مرورك اخي الفاضل ... و اهلا بك في قسم الطيران


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (17 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
الموضوع الذي طرحته شيق


----------



## مهندس كلش (21 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم م المصري ,

لدي اسئله مشرفنا الغالي وهي تهمني جداً :

1- بالنسبة للــ static port ألا تؤثر الرياح المعترضه او التي مع إتجاه الطائرة في قرائاته ؟ 

2- وهل يمكن الإكتفاء بنظام جي بي اس لحساب السرعه في حال لم يتوفر مثل هذا الجهاز في طائرة تجريبيه (( للهواة )) ؟

3- قرأت عن جهاز ليزي ينوب عن الجيروسكوب في حساب ميول الطائرة فهل لديك معلومات عنه وكيف يعمل بالضبط ؟

ولك شكري


----------



## م المصري (23 مايو 2008)

مهندس كلش قال:


> أخي الكريم م المصري ,
> 
> لدي اسئله مشرفنا الغالي وهي تهمني جداً :
> 
> ...


 
عذرا كلش علي التأخير و التقصير 

الرياح لا تؤثر علي الـ static port لان نقطة قياس الضغط الاستاتيكي تتطلب قياس وزن عمود الهواء الذي فوقها بغض النظر عن حركته او اتجاهه 

جهاز الجي بي س يقيس سرعة الطائرات و المركبات بطريقه حسابيه و هو معقول للطائرات الصغيره للهواة اما انبوب البيتو توب فيقيس السرعه بدقه و لا غني عنه في الطائرات و الصواريخ 

بالنسبه لجهاز ليزي ... هل تفضلت بكتابة اسمه بالانجليزيه ....

تحياتي لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## علي الحجامي (8 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي محمد على هذة المعلومة الممتازة . والله انك تاتي بما يفيد المهندس العربي , تحياتنا وامنياتنا لك بالموفقية وبارك الله بك .


----------



## مهندس أول (14 يونيو 2008)

السرعة المعروضة غير حقيقية,يجب قسمتها على جذر سقما


----------



## ahmed_civil (21 يونيو 2008)

معلومة جميلة


----------



## ahmed_civil (21 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fullbank (5 يوليو 2008)

كامل الشكر الك اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (7 يوليو 2008)

اخى المهندس م المصرى
شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة 
وارجو ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكررررررررررا يا اخى


----------



## حيدر العسكري (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي معلومة حلوة ممكن كيفية نحويل فرق الضغوط الى سرعة وباي وحدات.
مع الشكر


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداً و شكرا لك اجمل موضوع جميل جداً و شكرا لك اجمل التحيات


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداً و شكرا لك اجمل التحيات


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداً و شكرا لك اجمل التحيات؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداً


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداً و شكرا لك اجمل التحيات................


----------



## الطيار عبدو (28 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداً و شكرا لك اجمل التحيات.+.


----------



## virtualknight (17 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة جدا


----------



## Sharjah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## odh (13 نوفمبر 2008)

:84: جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات الجيدة واسال الله ان يزيدك من علمه


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المشرفين ؟؟ هل يمكن صنع جهاز قياس سرعة الطائرة ولو بأبسط صورة ..اذا يمكن صنعة احتاج للطريقة اذا امكن ذلك وشكرا للجميع .


----------



## الغالي الغالي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لك التحيه اخي في الله وبارك الله فيك
الغالي السوداني


----------



## ادور (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير 
ولكن هذا في القديم 
والان في الحديث هناك لعداد اللكتروني وحتي الطائرة كلها اجهزتها التقياس الضغط والي اخره اكتروني


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جداً
**بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام كيف يمكن صنع جهاز قياس سرعة الطائرة بابسط صورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طيارمسلم (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي, فقط اريد اضافة بعض التوضيح النظري: 
نظرية BERNOULLI تقول ان على كل خط تيار , اذا اعتبرنا المائع مثالي و الحركة مستقرة زمنيا ,هذه الكمية ثابتة,:




[
الفكرة تكمن في مقارنة La pression totale من جهة و هي الثابت ,تقاس بواسطة ثقب افقي مواجه للتيار الهوائي, مع la pression statique وهي P بواسطة ثقب عمودي بالنسبة للاول , هذا على نفس ا لمستوى مما يسمح بإلغاء z.
المجهول الوحيد المتبقي هو السرعة V.


----------

